# DaVinci Goldens?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Since you're in MA, you have some excellent breeders from whom to choose. Check out the Beechwood Golden thread here, as it makes me smile. Some people are repeat buyers and all are happy& excited. Pebwin Goldens would be high on my list:http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/6810421. What kind of a pup is the pup or your dreams in energy, apprearance etc?


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been following the Beechwood Goldens thread, and everyone sounds very happy with their pups!

I've learned so much being on this forum for just over a year! I really respect the opinions of the members here. 

We want a dog to be part of our daily life: go on walks in the AM, hang out with us at night while we watch TV, play fetch and have a happy companion to snuggle and love. That said, we'd prefer a more laid-back dog, and definitely not field-bred. I tend to like the lighter gold over the dark reddish gold, but temperament is more important than color.

I asked about DaVinci because I've read good things about Kyon, and she has some Kyon dogs. Her website looks like it hasn't been updated in a while, but she has pretty dogs and shows health tests for some: http://www.geocities.com/davincigoldens

At any rate, it may be a while before we get a dog; we have a senior cat (16) we don't think will adapt to a puppy, and don't want to put her through any undue stress. Will have to vicariously enjoy others' pups as they post about them on the site!

Just would like an idea of who to contact when the time comes. Don't mind traveling to NH or VT, either!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well at the end of May, Friday May 29 to be exact, your town will be hosting the Yankee Golden Retriever Club's annual Specialty show. If you can get there that day you will find numerous breeders from the New England area there.


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes! At the "Crackerbarrel Fairgrounds" (more of a huge field, really)! 'Tis a big show, can't believe I forgot.  We went last year, and it was super hot and there were threatening thunderstorms hovering in the sky.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

redhare said:


> Just would like an idea of who to contact when the time comes. Don't mind traveling to NH or VT, either!


Kara (SunGold on the forum) of Sunkissed Goldens is a member here and in southern NH!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

My MIL has a pup from Kara, and Mindy is the best dog I have ever met, and I'd dognap her if I could.  Sunkissed is at the top of our list of breeders to contact. I am asking about DaVinci because it is about 10 minutes from where we live and was curious if anyone knew their dogs.

We have had such a tough time in our puppy search. We first tried rescue and ended up with a lab that growled at, barked at and bit us (not playfully) and we were both scared of him and had to return him, a very difficult time for us. Then we went to a breeder last summer for a Cavalier (Cavaliers and Goldens tied for top dogs for us) and the pup mysteriously got a spiral fracture in his hind leg and we never got a good answer how, and the breeder lost our deposit check, so we opted out (plus looking further into their health issues and very few breeders following breeding recommendations has steered us away from Cavaliers). This was another difficult time for us as we had followed this pup from birth. My DH also got concerned about our older cat and her adjustment issues to a pup, so we're waiting to add another dog. We both love dogs and want to be the best pup home we can!

I'm really nervous that these issues will prevent us getting a pup from a good breeder. We are far from flaky people, and our cats are super-spoiled. We hire someone to stay with them when we go on vacation so they aren't alone!

Thanks for letting me vent, and thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

redhare said:


> My MIL has a pup from Kara, and Mindy is the best dog I have ever met, and I'd dognap her if I could.  Sunkissed is at the top of our list of breeders to contact. I am asking about DaVinci because it is about 10 minutes from where we live and was curious if anyone knew their dogs.
> 
> We have had such a tough time in our puppy search. We first tried rescue and ended up with a lab that growled at, barked at and bit us (not playfully) and we were both scared of him and had to return him, a very difficult time for us. Then we went to a breeder last summer for a Cavalier (Cavaliers and Goldens tied for top dogs for us) and the pup mysteriously got a spiral fracture in his hind leg and we never got a good answer how, and the breeder lost our deposit check, so we opted out (plus looking further into their health issues and very few breeders following breeding recommendations has steered us away from Cavaliers). This was another difficult time for us as we had followed this pup from birth. My DH also got concerned about our older cat and her adjustment issues to a pup, so we're waiting to add another dog. We both love dogs and want to be the best pup home we can!
> 
> ...


Hey! How is Mindy??  She just had a birthday last week! 

I don't know anything about DaVinci Goldens but we have puppies due the 19th and they are related to Mindy! The Mother (Sophie) is Mindy's 1/2 sister! 

Good luck on your search! Hugs to Mindy if you see her!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello! Mindy is great! She turned 5. I looked at your site, the Wish litter is the one with Sophie, right? Here's a photo I took of Mindy at Christmas (of course I had to kiss her nose right after, too!):


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Such a small world!  So funny I would mention Kara and you two already know each other...maybe this will be the pup!! Continued good luck in your search!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

redhare said:


> Hello! Mindy is great! She turned 5. I looked at your site, the Wish litter is the one with Sophie, right? Here's a photo I took of Mindy at Christmas (of course I had to kiss her nose right after, too!):


Thanks for the photo!! She looks great! 

Yes, it's the "Wish" litter with Sophie. We're not sure how many she's having, but if it's a big litter I may have a puppy available. She's HUGE, but who knows!


----------



## Jillybean2733 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, I have a 9 year old Golden from Divinci. She is a GREAT dog, however when we got her she was very sick and had parasites. She was also the runt of the littler. But she is the best dog, very sweet, playful and just great with all kids and extrememly gentle. Would go back to DaVinci Golden if I was looking for another dog.


----------

